# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Xαρίζονται 2 σκυλάκια

## Ryu

_
η κανελα 1 μηνων κοριτσακι_ 



κ ο μαγκας 2 μηνων αρσενικος που γινεται κ καλος φυλακας(τον εκπαιδευουν τα δικα μου =)   )



το αλμπουμ του μαγκα στο facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.ph...878.1270512953
κ ενα βιντεακι http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...95963&comments
κ το αλμπουμ της μικρης http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fb...924.1270512953
κ τα δυο θα γινουν γυρω στα 15-17 κιλα(ισως η θυληκια να γινει λιγο ποιο μικροσωμη)
οποιος ενδιαφερεται να υιοθετηση ενα απο τα μικρα ας μοy στειλει μειλ ryudobeaware00@yahoo.com η πμ

----------


## Ryu

ακομα περιμενουν....

----------


## vagelis76

Ακόμα ????
φάτσας ο Μάγκας δείτε τον.....

----------


## Ryu

η κανελα πλεον 4,5 μηνων εχει ψηλωσει ελαχιστα,θα γινει μικροσωμη το πολυ 10 κιλα.ειναι μακρουλη σαν λουκανικο αλλα με ποιο ψιλα ποδια,η φωτο την αδικη.ειναι πολυ ομορφη με γυαλιστερο τριχωμα

ο Μαγκας κ αυτος περιμενει ακομα για τον ανθρωπο που θα τον αγαπησει,θα προτημουσε σπιτι με αυλη κ αν υπαρχει κ αλλο σκυλακι για παρεα θα ηταν η καλητερη του!!

κ τα δυο σκυλακια ειναι υγιεστατα,στειρωμενα κ εμβολιασμενα.

----------


## vas

θα μπορουσες να πεις ποσο θα μεγαλωσει και ο μαγκας,τι βιωματα εχουν τα σκυλακια ,τι τους αρεσει να κανουν κλπ :Happy:

----------


## Ryu

η κανελα υοθετηθηκε.ο μπρουνος περιμενει..τωρα ειναι 5 μηνων κ γυρω στα 13 κιλα....ειναι καλος φυλακας(γαυγιζει τους ξενους,δεν δαγκωνει),χαδιαρης με τους ανθρωπους του,δεν θα τον ελεγα κ δραστηριο σκυλο,του αρεσει να ειναι ξαπλωμενος τις περισσοτερες ωρες,κ οταν παιζει με τα παιχνιδια του,συνηθως τα εχει στα ποδια του κ τα μασουλαει,δεν τρεχει πανω κατω σαν το παλαβο,μονο οταν ειναι με αλλο σκυλακι ξεσαλονει....

----------

